# dave's journal of excuses



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right

journal number two.......

mainly started another one as the last one was a bit too big and was over a year old

i'll start off by saying not to kid yourselves this is not a show journal, far from it there will be too much beer consumption for it to be one of those

here's the planned routine on an up-pyramid basis

sunday = rest

monday = legs and shoulders

tuesday = rugby training

wednesday = back and biceps

thursday = rugby training

friday = rest

saturday = chest and triceps (or a game if i decide to play)

legs and shoulders will be

squats 4x6

military press 4x6

power cleans 3x5

back and biceps will be

deadlifts 4x6

pull ups (overhand) 3x12

barbell bent over rows 4x6

zbar curls 4x6

chest and triceps will be

flat barbell bench

incline barbell bench

dips

close grip bench


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

hey, where do you play (rugby) . Interesting split, i take it your favour low volume? What sort of weights are you using?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

here's a list of my personal bests, most are from a bit ago before i had yet another gay injury and dropped strength

Deadlifts

152kg 1x6 (13/05/09) or 154kg for 6 (20/05/09) or 156kg for 2 (20/05/09) or 166kg for 1 (15.07.09)

Squats

138kg for 5.5 (06/04/09) or 144kg 1x2.5 (18/05/09)

flat bench

120kg for 5 (08/05/09) or 122kg for 4.5 (01.05.09) or 124kg for 3 (06/06/09) or 130kg 1x1 (15.05.09)

Incl bench

101kg 1x4 (13/03/09)

Decline bench

106kg for 6 (06.06.09)

Military Press

80kg 1x6 (16/03/09) or 82kg 1x6 (23/03/09) or 86kg 1x1 (30/03/09& 29/06/09)

Shrugs

160kg 1x8

Barbell bent over rows

108kg for 6 (01/07/09) or 110kg for 3 (24/06/09) or 112kg for 2 (01.07.09)

Seated db press

37.2kg 1x5 (11/05/09) 39.2kg for 2 (18.05.09)

dips

b/w + 17kg 1x8 (14/07/08)

Zbar curls

55kg 1x4 (02/02/09) or 56kg for 4 (07/08/09)

Close grip bench

97kg 1x5 (03/04/09) or 100kg 1x4 (25/04/09)

Power cleans

75kg 1x4 (23/02/09) 78kg 1x4 (30/03/09)

Good mornings

92kg for 6 (04/05/09)


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

some nice lifts there!! You suffered alot from injuries? Where do you play rugby mate?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yay another new journal to sub to....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> hey, where do you play (rugby) . Interesting split, i take it your favour low volume? What sort of weights are you using?


alright pal, at present i am training for bolton and their mighty 4th team 

played a few games last season but due to the 4th team being mainly ex first teamers who it could be said don't have age on their side i played a lot on the wing

needless to say i am not really built for the wing :lol:

a few more trainign sessions to go, ive got until the end of september to renew my fees at the discounted rate, if not i may see how im fit for around december time 

yeah im a big fan of 5x5's and 4x6's but not really a big fan of reps less then 6, unless they are the last set :laugh:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Yay another new journal to sub to....


x2, i cant keep up!!!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

haha you enjoying playing? I like 5x5 as well, fantastic for strength gains :thumbup1:



davetherave said:


> alright pal, at present i am training for bolton and their mighty 4th team
> 
> played a few games last season but due to the 4th team being mainly ex first teamers who it could be said don't have age on their side i played a lot on the wing
> 
> ...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right......business time

tonight was *legs and shoulders*, the strength is slowly coming back, the motivation is through the roof

squats

124kg 6

130kg 6

134kg 6

140kg 2

military press (from floor - 6foot bar)

69kg 6

73kg 6

77kg 6

79kg 4

power cleans

60kg 5

66kg 5

70kg 5


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> haha you enjoying playing? I like 5x5 as well, fantastic for strength gains :thumbup1:


to be honest i do and i dont, i don't really enjoy the wing and find myself gettign bored and frustrated, especially as i've usually only had about 4 hours kip to get down the the club and play

once i get running im not too slow but it takes a while for me to get going so therefore the wing is not really my strong position

need to get my fitness up a little bit and try to get in a prop or second row position, but im guessing these will all be taken by the old farts again :lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice one Dave, I too am moving onto 5x5 as of start of september...can't wait...best of luck china


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Nice one Dave, I too am moving onto 5x5 as of start of september...can't wait...best of luck china


good man! 5x5 is the lifting routine chosen by kings and adonis's alike 

that's why i dont do it :lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

davetherave said:


> right......business time
> 
> tonight was *legs and shoulders*, the strength is slowly coming back, the motivation is through the roof
> 
> ...


The stuff I've highlighted, I like very much, good man


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> The stuff I've highlighted, I like very much, good man


hahaha cheers fella, the motivation comment refers to all things weight releated, evidently not to rugby training which i am currently not participating in :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

training

*back and biceps*

deadlifts

136kg 6

142kg 6

148kg 5

152kg 2

pull ups

12

12

10

barbell bent over rows

94kg 6

100kg 6

106kg 5

110kg 3

zbar curls (raising elbows at top)

44kg 6

50kg 6

56kg 3

48kg 5 (failure)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i'll hold my hands up and say i havn't been to rugby training tonight

not been in a few weeks, an email went round the whole group (we have a group where all members, players, supporters, treasurers, etc) get copies of the mail and can email everyone

an email went round off a lad who has been to one training session naming a load of people who havn't been seen since last season, i replied basically kicking his ar5e the cheeky ba5tard (ive been to about 8 sessions, which is more then 1)

basically the club captain (who plays for the 4ths) is trying to find out who is available to play this season, at present i dont think i'll be playing due to door commitments, and still being a bit pi55ed off from last season - there is a training session for 3rd and 4th team people on saturday afternoon but im in sunny blackpool from tomorrow afternoon indulding in a couple of shandies


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

**** it mate, your training of sorts, that's got to be better than nothing!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> **** it mate, your training of sorts, that's got to be better than nothing!


to be honest mate my (weight) trainign would not be going as well as it is (for me anyway) if i was going to rugby training

wednesday morning i still had back pumps from monday nights squats (DOMS technically) so running on hard ground on tuesday night wouldnt of been easy to say the least

i'm going back as i need to do some form of cardio and riding a stationary bikie is not my cup of tea :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I am a fat bastard and ate too much lasagne.....it was good :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I am a fat bastard and ate too much lasagne.....it was good :thumb:


i went to blackpool, drank stella, drank voddie, ate kfc, ate curry, abused women, got my penis out, fell asleep stood up in a toilet cubicle for over an hour, fell out of bed

then did most of it again the next night

:laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

basically i picked up some sort of bug from my time in blackpool, it could have been the beer, or the lack of sleep, or the vodka but i think it was the eggs at the b&b :lol:

so been pretty rough since yesterday afternoon (hence it of course being the eggs from that morning)

not got enough symptoms for it to be the swine but have enough to ensure that squats are not a good idea at all (bad guts, too hot, sore throat, fuzzy head, cough) infact no training seems liek a good idea at the moment, as i can see it delaying any kind of recovery

my plan was to go back to rugby tuesday after an early night last night and a week of full training, i'll see how i am tomorrow


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

fook it, gym tonight

still feel rough, not quite as bad but by the time id finished my tea it was too late for rugby training (it starts at 7 and i need to go out 10 minutes ago)

so a back and bicep session for me tonight

then probably a chest and tricep session tomorrow night and thursday will see either a rugby session or some bevies (its my birthday on friday, im off day work but working friday, saturday and sunday nights so drinking possibilities will be slim - hence gettign the gym out of the way)

tonights session will be poo but i cant be bothered going shopping or watching tele


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps - mixed the sessions up a bit AND got back close grip benching, well the weights were pathetic but it's a start

flat bench

100kg 1x6

112kg 1x6

122kg 1x5

126kg 1x1.5

incline bench

86kg 1x6

94kg 1x6

100kg 1x5

102kg 1x0 <bu55er

dips

bodyweight 3x12

close grip bench

40kg 1x6

50kg 1x6

60kg 1x6

80kg 1x6

* i wouldn't pay too much attention to this session to be honest, im still very much under the weather 

* i could feel the close grips on the wrist so i think i'll still keep it pretty low next week and build slowly back up to 100 odd

* feels good to have trained though, especially after a weekend of beer, kfc, chippie and curry


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

126kg bench is NOT pathetic man, I dont think I could get 100kg for a rep atm lol 

Solid man


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> 126kg bench is NOT pathetic man, I dont think I could get 100kg for a rep atm lol
> 
> Solid man


cheers pal i'm on that slippery road to 130 and beyond, and boy is it slippery :laugh:

the inclines were a bit weird to be honest, it was a case of feeling like i could push the world at 100 but 102 didn't happen, it isn't my limit it just didn't happen to be honest


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If you're feeling that rough, I'm surprised you trained...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> If you're feeling that rough, I'm surprised you trained...


i went back a few years to the days when i used to train no matter what

im one of those people who isn't particularly fit but if i carry on training it kind of balances out with the lack of sleep and lack of colds, bugs, etc

when i dont train i get them :lol:

i thought it was a marginally better option then rugby training :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i have some new words to put into here, all of which should never, under any circumstances be mixed together in a night of drunken debauchery

jaegermeister

stella artois

carlsberg export

admiral vodka

smirnoff vodka

jim bean

becks


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

quick update, no training im afraid

basically i was talking to a lad i know that used to play (rugby) league a few years ago and he agreed with my reasons for not playing this season, the easiest way i can put it is picture the scene

you play for the 4th team so you go in cars as opposed to on the coach, you play a game and get concussion or break your leg - if you get concussion you get in the ambulance and go to hospital to get a brain scan, you cant remember who you played and all of the other lads have got back to the club

you then have to phone your boss at about 8pm (if you are even able to remember who your boss is) and this puts him in the 5hit, so you lose money

similar things with a broken leg, you wouldnt be able to drive your car home even if you found it again

throw in the fees for the season, the fees per game and the petrol for away matches (which could be a 70 mile trip) and its all a dear do

last season i went to work a few times and theres nothing like a doorman stood there with a black eye to make peopel fancy their chances

so the plan is gym gym gym with rugger training tuesaday and thursday, then i can work friday nights (till half 3)and saturday nights (till half 3)

weights = 3 days a week

cardio/rugby 2 days a week

sorted


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right tomorrow/tonight sees my full on return to training, all this turning 25 has right royally fooked up my motivation and training days

i was going to do some back and bi's this afternoon but i didnt fancy doing the whole deads tonight, squats tomorrow plan

the plan is to do legs & shoulders tomorrow then the rest of the training

rugby tuesday

back & bi's on wednesday

the only problem may be if i get roped into working thursday night, this will see about 2 hours kip (maximum) and will rule out rugby on thursday but chest & tri's can be done on the usual saturday

need to get back on it


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

this journal has been negelected of late, so now that the drunken antics are out of the way for a couple of weeks at least, it's head down, ar5e up and train

there are no pictures in here so i'll start with some (old) pictures of the set up ive got at home, im looking at maybe having to get some olympic weights as the bars bending a bit too much for my liking, however ive been putting this off for months as it means starting again

the set up




























1000kg powercage

1000kg bench

i think ive got about 200kg of weight

7ft bar

6ft bar

5ft bar

zbar

dumbells


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/olympic_weight_sets/bodypower_235kg_olympic_weight_set/9028_p.html

tempted with that now ive saved a little bit of money up


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

That looks quality mate...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders - really wanted to do back and biceps for some reason but it's been longer since i lifted gay weights on the squat so.....

squats

126kg 6

134kg 6

140kg 4

146kg 1.5

military press

71kg 6

77kg 6

80kg 5

83kg 2

power cleans

66kg 5

70kg 5

74kg 5

* all the weights are coming back up so it's all good


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> That looks quality mate...


doesn't look too bad does it, it would just leave me with the pain in the ar5e of getting rid of all of the current weights due to them being no use anymore :cursing:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice squat!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Nice squat!


cheers pal, its getting there slowly :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training tonight for first time in ages

the highlight was going in the group of cripples and old men which meant i got some good quality tackling practice (as they were all avoiding contact due to various hand injuries and ripped bi's) i need all the tackling practice i can get but perhaps not all at the same time after weeks off :lol:

got a few impressive bruises, lost the ability to lift my arms up and also have a nice cut across my ear, cauliflower ears here i come


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps

deadlifts

140kg 6

146kg 6

150kg 4

156kg 2

pull ups (overhand)

12

12

10

barbell bent over rows

96kg 6

102kg 6

110kg 4

114kg 2 <PB weight

zbar curls

48kg 6

52kg 6

58kg 2

48kg 3 fooked


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well I'll come and spoil all this training malarkey by talking about KFC, JD and mutants in the pub. There will be plenty later no doubt......


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I cant fault taht session mate, impressive rowing and the double on the deadlift!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Well I'll come and spoil all this training malarkey by talking about KFC, JD and mutants in the pub. There will be plenty later no doubt......


ive not had kfc since blackpool about 3 weeks ago and that was the first time in months, going well 

the rest, yes the more stories i hear of them the better 



> I cant fault taht session mate, impressive rowing and the double on the deadlift!


i'll get there mate, one day :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

quick update to basically say that im not playing later on today

not told anyone, ive seen the teamsheet and it looks like its finally been shaken up a with with some players in the first team who have deserved to be for at least half of last season, having looked though it looks a lot liek the positions i would want to play are taken

so seen as its now 4:40am and im not going bed yet i doubt i'll be down at the club for 12 for the meet, ive got quite a few things to do so may do them and go to the gym then go to work

ive not played a proper game since a mauling in fleetwood on valentines day, played a few 7's games but not played a proper game since that

oh, and also, that doorlad id a lemon of the highest order, simple maths says if a lad has worked the roughest doors in manchester for about 4 of his 5 and a half years chances are he knows more then the lad who has done three months on a pi55 easy door where he knows everyone

sack doing the front with that goon, i'll end up snapping, tonight i'll go inside and spend all night flirting with women, hopefully the front door will go to 5hit, preferably with a riot and then they will realise me and my mate hold that place together


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

paid a visit to chi yips today and got me an f load of scran, mainly

chicken breasts

chicken wings

rib eye steak

eggs

tins of corn

squid

diet coke

prawns

get on it


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps to release sone anger and hopefully ensure i dont kill one of our team tonight, not a great sesh though, infact a bit poo as my shoulder played up

flat bench

104kg 6

116kg 6

124kg 3

126kg 1.5

* going to drop the weight down on these and come back stronger

incline bench

88kg 6

96kg 6

100kg 4

104kg 1

dips

3x12

close grip bench

60kg 6

70kg 6

80kg 6

90kg 4


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

the shoulder is temporarily fooked which is a bit ironic really, i didnt play today and possibly not playing this season to avoid injuries that prevent me from working, and also cost me money

then about 2 hours before i go out to work i knacker my shoulder bench pressing (again) and carry on for the full session

the weird thing is if its anything like last time it'll be ok for legs and shoulder monday night, weird


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Sainsbury's are selling Wispa Gold. This makes me happy (if feeling slightly sick as they are ridiculously sweet)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*legs and shoulders*

tip number one .... if you are unable to lift a cup of coffee to your mouth using your left arm maybe a shoulder session is not a good idea, no matter how bored you get

*squats*

126kg 6

136kg 6

142kg 5

148kg 1.5

*overhead press*

71kg 6

79kg 6

81kg 6

85kg 0 (got it to my forehead lol)

no power cleans as they wreck my shoulders at the best of times

*plate pinches*

10kg in each hand

1x64 seconds

1x72 seconds

1x58 seconds

* the squat is a pb for that weight, well the last two sets are anyway


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Sainsbury's are selling Wispa Gold. This makes me happy (if feeling slightly sick as they are ridiculously sweet)


i had my first snickers duo in ages today, id been doign so well as well :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> i had my first snickers duo in ages today, id been doign so well as well :lol:


I've been shocking - I need to sort it -too many carbs again today hence the cardio.....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I've been shocking - I need to sort it -too many carbs again today hence the *cardio*.....


please explain what the enboldened word means chuck :lol:

my mate invited me to the place of wonder in manchester tonight, i kindly declined as i didnt really see me getting up at 6am after a night in the centre of town on doubles for £1.50

that place is dangerous and should come with a health warning :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> please explain what the enboldened word means chuck :lol:


It means physically exerting myself on some strange contraption, then realising my lung capacity is now half what it used to be, even when I smoked 30 a day :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> It means physically exerting myself on some strange contraption, then realising my lung capacity is now half what it used to be, even when I smoked 30 a day :lol: :lol:


its a wonderful feeling isn't it, miss one session and you're back to being overtaken by everyone again :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> its a wonderful feeling isn't it, miss one session and you're back to being overtaken by everyone again :lol:


I think I've missed about 4 years of cardio sessions lol  :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I think I've missed about 4 years of cardio sessions lol  :laugh:


i remember big ian at training, he's about 24 stone (we finally got his weight out of him when he was pi55ed up) and 18 at the time, a prop forward if ever you've seen one

he did practically the whole of pre season training, even the time he couldnt go 5 minutes without having to run for a bum wee

anyway he missed one week, and came back on the one session where half of the club called it a day, it was hard, believe me, 2 and a half hours of sprint training is not really what rugby players are built for

he honked 8 times then stopped counting :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

*back and biceps*

*deadlifts*

140kg 6

148kg 6

152kg 5

160kg 1

* i was looking forward to writing 'pb' next to the deadlift 160, then i looked back and realised ive pulled 166 for 1 previously, it's going the right way though 

*pull ups*

3x12

*barbell bent over rows*

94kg 6

100kg 6

106kg 6

106kg 6

* forgot to put more weight on, was going to go for 110kg

*zbar curls*

48kg 6

54kg 6

48kg 1

* was absoloutly knackered, not an excuse (for once) but there was some cheating on the 54 so i knew it wasn't going to be a great set of lifts

in other news i agreed to play on saturday, this will be my first game of rugby (not counting a bit of a sevens tournament a few weeks ago) since the valentines day di*king when i finally realised that driving to blackpool to get beat 76-4 and stand on a wing all day was not as important as finishing my dissertation

rumours have it, and its down on the team sheet second row which could be very interesting, however the team sheet also only has five names on it so a cancellation may be in order


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well done mate, good to see the numbers going up again


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Well done mate, good to see the numbers going up again


cheers pal, getting there slowly


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I reckon with less volume on deads, decent warmup and progressive singles you could pull 170-180


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> I reckon with less volume on deads, decent warmup and progressive singles you could pull 170-180


Agreed - it's fun too 

Good lifting Dave!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

cheers fellas

in terms of warm ups are we talking a move away from the 4x6 principle?

im not really a fan of really low reps but personally would put it at about 165/170 tops, the aim is 180 though

cheers for popping in let's hope it doesnt go land of the pear after saturday 

edit - ive just read the progressive singles part


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training tonight

to be honest was a 5hit session, it's easy to tell when it's a 5hit session as i start doing laps of the pitches due to non-participation and boredom

there was 1 person too many so basically got bored, was just about to have a go on the scrummaging machine and then they broek up for something else, by the looks of it we had 1st and 2nd teamers training together then everyone else so obviously they take priority

i'll see how i get on on saturday in lieu of the fact i havn't actually scrummaged or mauled properly in nearly a year


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im hoping to try and fit in a chest and tricep session before work tomorrow

the plan is to get up at 6:30, work till 3:30, get in at about half 4, train at about 6, then go to work at 10

whether it'll happen or not im not sure


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Knock em for six chuck


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Knock em for six chuck


well i decided against the gym tonight, could of fit it in but i didnt fancy the shoulder doing the same and me having to think and take contact with the right, or duck it completly

the left wrists still not up to contact so im going to have to strap it up and show weakness then get stuck in, its either that or not strap it and look ok but have it give in on me

all in all it should be good, apparantly we have 12 now having looked on facefook it looks liek we're trying to get some more so who knows we may end up with 15 after all

the club looks like its sorted itself out at last, there's threats that if you dont train you wont get a game and its been shaken up big time, hopefully it will be an end to people turning up who havn't been seen since last season and goign straight in at a position no matter what

work tonight, bed at about 5/6 then at the club at 12 tomorrow for some anger release


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i've decided im going to tape up the left wrist

im also going to consume a unique blend of sida cordofillia, no.explode, red bull and asprin to hopefully get me through the 80 minutes whilst disguising the fact i have little or no fitness at the moment, nevermind strength

tomorrow night at work should be interesting, especially as i have little in the way of downers so the chances of me gettign a kip before work are quite slim

up for it though, even if it is past 4am


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL thats some cocktail mate, watch you don't explode! Good luck with it man


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

I didnt go for the full combo, just caffeine and asprin

We got beat I was supposed to be 2nd row but the gay winger off so ended up there, cracking charge by me that impressed everyone but with me not being built for the wing that was all my energy hahaha


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps with what can only be described as ebola flu so unsurprisingly the session was anything but good

flat bench

106kg 6

114kg 6

120kg 4

114kg 4

incline bench

86kg 6

94kg 6

100kg 4

90kg 5

dips

3x12

close grip bench

80kg 6

84kg 6

88kg 4

90kg 3


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

update im a fat ba5tard so something needs to be done

knocked rugby unofficially oin the head apart from training on tuewsdays and thursdays, may incorporate some mornign cardio (HITT style) when ive got over the death flu as i need to get in better shape

hopefully the doors wont be an issue as its winter so size wont be as much of a problem (wear about 9 coats in winter) and if im still ending up on the wing despite being nearly as big as i have been then nothings going to change even if i get back up to 16 stone so sack it)


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Can I joint the fat bastard club?

My shoulder is giving me gyp and annoying me now....also messes up chest ay. Grrrr.

Duck spring rolls rock. I drank too much coffee today, I keep needing to wee.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Can I joint the fat bastard club?
> 
> My shoulder is giving me gyp and annoying me now....also messes up chest ay. Grrrr.
> 
> Duck spring rolls rock. I drank too much coffee today, I keep needing to wee.


yeah join the club, the only rule is that you're not allowed to be optimistic, ever! :lol:

when it cooks im on two chicken thighs, f loads of veg, spuds and gravy - if it doesnt cook in the next 60 seconds i wont be going to rugby training :cursing:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I like the sounds of that meal, although I'd of went for more chicken 

Cutting then are we? Go on, I'll race ya!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> I like the sounds of that meal, although I'd of went for more chicken
> 
> Cutting then are we? Go on, I'll race ya!


more chicken would of been a better idea seen as it wasn't cooked properly :lol:

i think this race is somewhat swaying in your favour

latest news is that after talking to a lad at the weekend who used to play pretty competitively rugby league may be an option that would more suit me


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

didn't get me tea cooked in time for rugby training so just did a bit at home, not as much as i wanted as im still feeling like death

just did some skipping, shadow boxing, crunches, press ups, etc

then went for about half a mile jog, doesnt sound liek much but was enough to knacker my shins

not decided if its going to be b&b tomorrow or l&s


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Every little helps man!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Every little helps man!


yeah seen as i missed rugby it makes more sense then sitting on my a on here allnight 

plus it doesnt really make sense to get up at 5am to go for a run if im training legs tomorrow night 

i'll get there, taking it slowly, im not going to go mad skinny as the chances of me getting off the wing will dissappear the thinner (and faster) i get

wit rugby training, work (ie less beer) and the gym i think its possible to get to a decent enough shape, if i throw in games it will make it less possible (injuries and the loss of a day in the gym)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps

deadlifts

144kg 6

150kg 6

156kg 4

162kg 2

pull ups

12

12

10

barbell bent over rows

96kg 6

102kg 6

108kg 4

110kg 2

plate pinches (no wrist support for z bar curls)

10kg flat plate in each hand

58 seconds

65 seconds

54 seconds


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

The last sets of deadlifts and rows...noiceeee


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> The last sets of deadlifts and rows...noiceeee


cheers pal 

main update for today is that im not playing tomorrow, got a few jobs on the house i would rather get done

someone at works marrying the 1st team captain for a club miles away and said i should play there but sack that its miles away, might look for a new club or might just train

tomorrow afternoon/night will be legs and shoulders which should be interesting before work


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

the plan is the gym in a minute for some leg and shoulder action then back to work

worked 1-6, got home at 7, will train at 7:30 (usuing a pre-work out meal of fatdonalds whilst driving home and no explode) then will go back out to work at 10

i have reservations that squats, overhead press and power cleans will be a good idea before a busy night at work but we'll see

on other news i may be considering a return to boxing, possibly taking up thai, if i can work out a way to run on hard ground without crippling myself


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders, some good areas, some bad

squats

128kg 6

140kg 6

146kg 4

150kg 3 <<< PB 

154kg 0.5

overhead/military press

71kg 6

79kg 6

83kg 0.5 dammit

power cleans

70kg 5

74kg 5

76kg 4


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice PB. Good milestone.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Nice PB. Good milestone.


 :thumb: cheers pal, im now the proud owner of a 150 squat,

next up a 180 deadlift


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

****in strong squattin


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> ****in strong squattin


cheers pal, i'll tell you the secret ingredient......... mcdonalds :lol:

and yes i was walking like john wayne tonight :whistling:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Me too, but cos my jeans burst open...long story...but the moral is women are evil  that is all, etc... LMAO


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Me too, but cos my jeans burst open...long story...but the moral is women are evil  that is all, etc... LMAO


i hope you had more luck then me, i attracted women who can only be described as being morbidly obese, sex starved grannies

one was dancing on the chairs, when told to get down she decided to use my neck to swing on to get herself down, so me being the gentleman i am dropped her on the floor :lol:

needless to say she didn't get any :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

on a side note i got a 150kg squat today, just incase it hasn't been mentioned 

soon i will be the quadzilla i once was


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

I do indeed dye my pubes ginger


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> I do indeed dye my pubes ginger


Nice...any particular reason? I dyed mine creen once, to match my hair....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps

flat bench

106kg 6

114kg 6

120kgf 4

124kg 1.5

incl bench

88kg 6

94kg 6

98kg 4

100kg 3

dips

b/w 12

+5kg 12

+10kg 12

close grip bench

80kg 6

86kg 6

90kg 5

92kg 3


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

How's the wrists and shoulder after that?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Nice...any particular reason? I dyed mine creen once, to match my hair....


 :lol: i dont really chuck :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> How's the wrists and shoulder after that?


the shoulder seems to be ok to be honest, the wrist held up on close grip but it wasnt my tri's that gave way

the only things that hurt the wrist at the moment are zbar curls and rugby :thumb:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

124kg bench, fookin nice


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> 124kg bench, fookin nice


cheers pal, need to get it back to the days of past 130 though :cursing:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Same, except replace 130kg with 100kg LMAO...ah well, 110kg by xmas I'll be happy as larry.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Same, except replace 130kg with 100kg LMAO...ah well, 110kg by xmas I'll be happy as larry.


hahaha don't make me mention your deadlift you ginger hating ladyboy


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps

deadlifts

140kg 6

150kg 6

158kg 3

164kg 1 

166kg gayed out

pull ups

12

12

10

barbell bent rows

94kg 6

100kg 6

104kg 6

106kg 4

zbar curls

42kg 6

48kg 6

52kg 4

42kg 10

* need to get all the weights up, felt the rows the most in my back i have in ages so may build these up very slowly (i've lifted more but not felt it as much, ie form issues)


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Damn you and your heavy rows!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Damn you and your heavy rows!


lol i'll take that kind of abuse


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

not playing again tomorrow, had a text off the club captain, and 4th team captain (same person) gibbering about needing only 3 people to make the team a full one and how 23 or so players are unavailable

never mind eh, bu55ered if im playing tomorrow and getting stuck on the wing, even if they are at home ive got a plan of painting my kitchen ceiling and possibly finishing off stripping the wallpaper in my back room, then the gym, then work


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

didn't get legs and shoulders done today, went to watch the united v stoke match and the only pub we found it on it turned out it was being shown at 5pm (on greek tele - ie 2 hours later) so sacked it off, went a few pubs had a few cokes and then got home at 7pm

decided there was not enough time to properly have a good pwo meal, train and get to work so may mix the days up next week, could train sun, tue, thu seen as im not going rugby at the moment

im still trying to decide whether to look at rugby (again) or boxing (again) - decisions decisions, i love rugby if im played in the right position but when played on the wing it bores the balls off me, so im damned if im paying £45/60 fees for a season and £5 a game to play in a position i dont enjoy, and also a position i dont train for (i train primarily for strength, i could easily drop 2 stone and jump 2 teams up and play on the wing for the 2nd team but i dont want to)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders

squats

130kg 6

142kg 5

150kg 3

154kg 1 pb

static holds

74 secs

82 secs

66 secs

overhead press (from floor)

68kg 6

74kg 6

82kg 4

84kg 1

* no power cleans as my wrists giving me grief

im off to work later on, for some reason i thought it would be a good idea not to refuse to work tonight so am doing 9-3:30, will probably get in bed at about 4:15, lie there until 6:40 getting annoyed im not asleep then get up for work, yay


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Very sweet squat mate, am envious!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Very sweet squat mate, am envious!


cheers pal but i bet your squatting more then that?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps

flat bench

104 6

110kg 6

120kg 3

126kg 2

130kg 0.5

incline bench

90kg 6

94kg 6

96kg 5

100kg 4

104kg 1 pb 

dips (vertical)

3x12

close grip bench

84kg 6

90kg 5

92kg 4

94kg 2, just missed catchers on left arm

* all i will say is that i trained hard tonight, really did and am absolutley knackered, hard sesh


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

forgot to mention that the 100kg incline bench is my pb in terms of poundage


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Great start to a new journal mate, keep up the good work. I take it you have decided to stick with Rugby this season, as the last time we spoke you were thinking of giving it a miss this year.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

phosphor said:


> Great start to a new journal mate, keep up the good work. I take it you have decided to stick with Rugby this season, as the last time we spoke you were thinking of giving it a miss this year.


alright pal, yeah training seems to be going well at the moment,

as regards rugby, at present no im not doing it, ive played one game this season and havn't trained a lot since the season started to be honest :confused1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i havn't had a satisfactory poo in days, just thought id mention that here 

back and bi's tonight with sore knees, found out the guy i started doing the doors with about 5/6 years ago's pulling 210, so that is my new aim, sack 180 lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps

deadlifts

142kg 6

152kg 6

160kg 1160kg 2

166kg 0 (got to knees lol)

pull ups (overhand)

14

14

9

barbell bent over rows

96kg 6

100kg 6

106kg 4

110kg 3

zbar curls

44kg 6

50kg 6

54kg 3

48kg 4

forgot to mention somethings hapenned to my left knee, not sure how or what as ive not really done owt that would cause a problem like this since squat day on sunday, didnt really help the mental state on deads to be honest


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

5hit legs and shoulders session, ****, been suffering of late with my left knee so really looking back squats was possibly never going to end well

squats

132kg 6

140kg 4.5

- left it there

static holds

77 secs

74 secs

76 secs

military press

70kg 6

76kg 6

81kg 5

84kg 2

power cleans (with wrist support)

70kg 5

76kg 5

80kg 3


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ha ha I had a quality poo yesterday - a post JD and chilli pizza poo. Was very warming.....:laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha I had a quality poo yesterday - a post JD and chilli pizza poo. Was very warming.....:laugh:


thats a relief, i was getting close to the stage where i was going to have to write to jimmy saville to see if he could fix it so that i actually had a poo, 4 days i waited :cursing:

it now appears as though ive gone the other way :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps

flat bench

106kg 6

114kg 6

120kg 4

128kg 1.5 

130kg 0.5 

incline bench

92kg 6

96kg 6

100kg 3

104kg 3

106kg 1 <<< PB 

dips (vertical body)

3x12

close grip bench

84kg 6

86kg 6

92kg 4

96kg 3

* overall im pretty happy, id rather the gap between flat and incline bench was a bit wider though to be honest, and possibly the gap between incline and close grip

* my pb on flat bench is 130 for 1 so not a million miles away

* my pb for cgbp is 100kg for 1


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps

deads

140kg 6

150kg 6

156kg 3

160kg 3 matches pb reps wise

164kg 0

pull ups

b/w 12

+5kg 2x10

barbell bent over rows

100kg 6

102kg 6

106kg 5

110kg 3

zbar curls

48kg 6

52kg 6

56kg 3

48kg 3


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

No fights for days? You're slacking, man!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> No fights for days? You're slacking, man!!!


you know what, i havn't ejected anyone for months now, and i mean months

they are learning that when i snap at them its a good idea to listen, had a cracker last weekend he'd been getting knocked back from everywhere all night after leaving ours, he kept doing a circuit of the 4 or 5 bars getting knocked back from all of them, then he tried ours again explaining he'd left his coat inside (he must have had two on as he left wearing one) i was just about to diplomatically tell him i was going to split his nose across his face when about 3 coppers turned up and lifted him :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

where to start, not a good night at all, skipped training this afternoon (legs and shoulders) as my lower backs been giving me a bit of grief, and continued to do so all night on friday, i will train through most injuries, and have done in the past but where the backs involved i have to make an exception, so no training update,

friday night was a poo night on the doors, the dj was 5hit so no-one came in, the manager was still charging people to get in an empty venue so even less people came in, so it dragged bigtime

tonight i really didnt want to be there, it was much busier and the town seemed to have every scrote in the world out, our venue was the only one of about 12 where it didnt go off big at least twice (police, tag unit, the lot) but everyone was still dicks, so cos i didnt want to be there (was supposed to be out on the ale) i had anger issues and took no 5hit off everyone, the highlight of which was finding myself in a situation where two of the biggest gorillas ever had to be told to leave the venue, i was on my own but had a plan if they made a move, the plan became harder however when three of their mates came in the toilets

so im stuck, do i radio for help and ensure they definately kick off and hope i either do them all or stay conscious long enough for the other lads to get there or do i try and blag it?

the blag worked, they got off and no-one (me) died

had an argument with a lad who decided i was hard cos i wore a coat but didnt fancy doing more then verbally abusing me (the usual sort) even when i started flirting with his mrs to get a rise (as i say anger issues)

had an argument with an old woman who decided i was racist as i wouldnt let her in

got touched up by the same fit bird twice, but didnt get chance to do owt as the argument with the lad (and his mrs) got in the way

then as i was driving home my car started to feel a bit weird, slowed down, then heard a bang, decided to coast half a mile to a lay-by instead of getting out on a dual carriageway in the pitch black and yep a flat tyre

i dont know if anyones ever changed a tyre on their own next to a pitch black dual carriageway in the middle of nowhere in the rain and at 4am, trust me ive seen enough horror films to know this is how they start, got it changed in record time due to the surroundings and then set off on the rest of the 20 mile journey at 50mph on a space saver tyre, it's amazing how many people slow down from 70/80 to 50/55 to follow you rather then overtake you, everyone did it then got bored and overtook

on the whole a great night on the doors, i now have to phone work on monday telling them i'll be late as i need a tyre as i got a puncture at 4am doing a job they want me to give up, great


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dave you really do lead an interesting life mate.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Dave you really do lead an interesting life mate.


 :lol: it can at times be interesting i will agree


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps, managed to develop man flu literally 10 minutes before i went in, i was watching hollyoaks on e4, then i got up after it finished to have a poo and sneezed for about 10 minutes, then realised ive got a cold 

flat bench

108kg 6

116kg 6

120kg 4

126kg 2

130kg 0.5

* damn 130 bench is eluding me again

incline bench

90kg 6

94kg 6

98kg 4

104kg 2

dips (leaning forwards)

3x12

close grip bench

86kg 6

90kg 6

94kg 4

98kg 0.5 arms dead


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back & biceps

deadllifts

140kg 6

146kg 6

154kg 3

160kg 2

162kg 1

pull ups

2x12

barbell bent over rows

96kg 6

100kg 6

104kg 5

108kg 3

112kg 2

zbar curls

48kg 6

54kg 4

56kg 2

48kg 6 fail


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rugby training tonight......rugby......now THERE'S a word that hasn't been mentioned in here for a bit

decided my knees can fook off, theyve been weird for weeks and weeks and don't feel like they should for some reason


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

teamsheets out and looking at it the 4th team have 19 players for the first time ever

sub appearance for me i think which looking at the size of some of the lads will mean a sub appearance as a winger

yay (not)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

didn't play it's a long story, no infact it's more like a tale of woe :lol:

legs and shoulders later on then work at 11 is the new, revised plan


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i'll explain the tale of woe, well sort of, without it becoming a rant

the tam was away, meet time was 1pm, i didnt get to bed till 5 and then got up and fa**y'd about too long so i got there at half 1, some were just leaving so i said id follow

i then remembered i knew where it was (its not a million miles away from where im working at night) so set off on my way, on the way i ran through the teamsheet (thats emailed to us each week) and added in the people that i had seen leaving the club (one of which hadnt been included on the sheet) and worked out that as a bare minimum 17 or 18 had made the trip

of these 17/18 about 90% are bigger then me, and more experienced so adding all of this together i realised my best hope for the day was driving about 25 miles on my own to sub it and possibly get on as a winger, which is a position i have repeatedly mentioned on here as hating so basically got halfway and decided i had about a million things id be better off doing then the above

im not naive however, i know its all about politics and to be fair i havnt played every game this season (only played one so far) and havn't paid my fees but im bu55ered if im paying £60 to either a) play on the wing as a sub or B) sack it off

going to spend the next few weeks assessing my options and moaning on facebook


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear it Dave. Are there any other clubs locally that might get you playing more often?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

M_at said:


> Sorry to hear it Dave. Are there any other clubs locally that might get you playing more often?


cheers pal 

i remember a thread on here once by a player and jock (think thats his name) mentioned that theres a lot more politics in union then league, even though the social lifes not the same,

often you get put on the wing that isnt used during the game so they can take your match and season fees off you and you end up stood there on a saturday afternoon doing nothing thinking of all the stuff you could/should be doing

or you get brought on for 5 minutes so they can get your fees (happenned to me last season a few times),

with league as far as i understand you all get an equal chance as its the passing rules, not sure though i may look into league at some point


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders wasn't hopeful as i have been suffering with my lower back and knees for a while, this should be taken into account when reading on :lol:

squats

130kg 6

136kg 5

140kg 3

static holds

72 secs

78 secs

77 secs

military press

72kg 6

78kg 6

82kg 4

84kg 0 - powerclean'd it

powercleans

68kg 5

72kg 5

78kg 2


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

on a side note rugby takes the pi$$ as does the doors, we got a text today explaining the paycuts, i assumed it meant the one we took a few weeks ago (a drop of 50p an hour) but no we've dropped another 50p an hour, this co-incides with the fact that theyve decided we all get the same number of hours a night, despite telling me id get an extra hour per night for travelling up there

apparantly the firms up for sale for £3m, seems a bit steep considering its debts of £79m

yes that does say £79m

on a side note having looked through some emails it seems they did have 24 players on saturday, one f*cked it off (me) and others dissappeared making it 19, still wouldnt of got a game though so the dilemma of finding another club or going back boxing arises


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hmmm think you need a new job!!!

Oh yeah, fat natty fly by with shoulder DOMS already..... :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Hmmm think you need a new job!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, fat natty fly by with shoulder DOMS already..... :thumb:


on a positive note i had a pie for lunch again today :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps with what can only be described as an impending death, cough, sickness, cold, anger issues, the lot

flat bench

110kg 6

116kg 5

120kg 2

122kg 2

124kg 0.5

incline bench

90kg 6

96kg 6

100kg 4

106kg 1

dips

3x12

* not a great session by any stretch of the imagination but i did the whole watching a film infront of the tele thing last night, and will possibly be doing the same tomorrow night so felt it was important to train, even if it was a 5hit sesh

* by the way the film was platoon, through 11 speakers


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

update for today is that i went to bed after the above session at about 10pm, i felt rough, had a headache, kept waking up, was sweating and woke up at 6pm on thursday

obviously work will be very impressed with my ability to miss two days through sleeping and not letting them know, dont feel as bad now but i had all but one of the symptoms of swine flu

however im supposed to be working tonight and seem to be over the worst of it, im not going to buy the whole staying in the house for a week thing, at the moment im down to

a) a runny nose

B) a sore neck

c) a sore back

d) tiredness

e) cold then hot

f) lack of apetite

so the fever, headache, etc have subsided for a bit at least


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

what with me not having eaten anything over 30 grams of protein in the last 3 or so days ive decided that it may as well be the start of my cut in preparation for going back to boxing, not really eaten much and my insides are that buggered that i can drink 3 pints of water and still not need to **** for hours, usually one pint goes straight through me

so obviously internal water levels will be low, as should bloat (when i recover) meaning a possible loss of weight after the week which i'll take advantage of


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Feeling any better though?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Feeling any better though?


well between you, me and the internet world, not including facebook (for work related reasons) i went to work on friday night due to lack of cover and believe me ive been stood inside clubs in some bad ways in my time but friday night was something else, basically rushed it back too soon and not being able to get your breath like some kind of 90 year old man is not a good thing

had last night off and went to bed at 1 liek a good boy

im down to a spaced out feeling like being under water, headache comes and goes (not had it today yet) and a slight cough, i did find out that my voice was practically gone when i got to work on friday though (again not good on the doors) but i hadnt spoken to anyone since wednesday night

so yeah feeling a bit better, my pi55 is no longer bright yellow meaning my kidneys must be doing something again :thumb:


----------



## JokaJJayy (May 9, 2009)

Was actually hoping to find a list of good excuses I could use, but hope ya feel better


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

JokaJJayy said:


> Was actually hoping to find a list of good excuses I could use, but hope ya feel better


 :lol: every excuse will of been used at least twice by now

on a seperate note i cant wait to get back training

im also struggling to make a decision between boxing or rugby (at a different club)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha this has now become the most neglected journal ever

im planning on going to the gym in a minute for some back and biceps which will be the first time since i contracted the swine (last wednesday) after a particularly poo chest and tricep session

grrrrr


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps with boy lifts and man cough

deadlifts

130kg 6

140kg 6

150kg 4

160kg 1

164kg 0

pull ups

3x12

barbell bent over rows

94kg 6

98kg 6

102kg 6

106kg 3

plate pinches (10kg plate in each hand)

66secs

67secs

50secs


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

For a man with EbolaSwine Flu, that's nice.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> For a man with EbolaSwine Flu, that's nice.


cheers pal, feels good to be nearing a routine again though there's only so much tele you can stand at night before you start drinking :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Bloody strong boy lifts - damn sight better than most of the kiddies in my gym.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That's cos you train at a gay gym and Dave trains in a hardcore shed.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Every gym I train in is gay. I have that affect on places.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

M_at said:


> Bloody strong boy lifts - damn sight better than most of the kiddies in my gym.


cheers pal 

keep tuned over the next few weeks as the weather drops and my food goes up (even though im supposed to be cutting) :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

M_at said:


> Every gym I train in is gay. I have that affect on places.


hahaha get some topless training done, squats are especially fun for seeing where all fatloss could go from, good mornings are an old favourite as well

i train at home so i too train in a gay gym  :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

M_at said:


> Every gym I train in is gay. I have that affect on places.


Do you mince in clicking your fingers, going "heyyy bitches"?

Or is that just me?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

davetherave said:


> hahaha get some topless training done, squats are especially fun for seeing where all fatloss could go from, good mornings are an old favourite as well
> 
> i train at home so i too train in a gay gym :lol:


Topless training? I so don't have enough of a top to do that yet.



dmcc said:


> Do you mince in clicking your fingers, going "heyyy bitches"?
> 
> Or is that just me?


Just you love.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

M_at said:


> Topless training? I so don't have enough of a top to do that yet.
> 
> Just you love.


hahaha the trick is deluding yourself into seeing abs, which i can if i stand side on

when i do stand side on the pear is less evident and i can pass as merely obese :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

FFS Dave if I'm not fat then neither are you.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Dear Dave,

You is not fat.

Yours, someone who knows what fat looks like.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> FFS Dave if I'm not fat then neither are you.


cheers pal 

i carried a bit of pig bloat, then i realised that i was that dehydrated i could drink 4 pints of water and still not need a pi55 5 hours later

then i went to asda and had small issues :lol:



> Dear Dave,
> 
> You is not fat.
> 
> Yours, someone who knows what fat looks like.


sounds liek your challenging me to a fat off hahaha


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

davetherave said:


> sounds liek your challenging me to a fat off hahaha


OK - my opening move is:










Now stop telling me you're fat.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

you ba5tard your shoulders are wider then mine

damn you


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Matt I still think you're fit as in that photo.

Dave, STFU with this fat talk. I've seen shirtless photos of you on Facebook and you are not fat. Let's not forget you're a rugby player; it's mainly padding.

Oh and I've been fatter than either of you, so there.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Matt I still think you're fit as in that photo.
> 
> Dave, STFU with this fat talk. I've seen shirtless photos of you on Facebook and you are not fat. Let's not forget you're a rugby player; it's mainly padding.
> 
> Oh and I've been fatter than either of you, so there.


aww cheers flower, one note though, ex rugby player :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

davetherave said:


> you ba5tard your shoulders are wider then mine
> 
> damn you


Aww you say the sweetest things.



dmcc said:


> Matt I still think you're fit as in that photo.


And so do you.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Meh, I just want into your pants.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps im amazingly weak at the moment

flat bench

110kg 6

114kg 6

120kg 3

124kg 2

incline bench

92kg 6

96kg 6

100kg 2

100kg 4

dips

3x12

close grip bench

80kg 6

90kg 4

92kg 4

some pretty poor weights, i guess it will take a bit longer to get back to 130's, etc after death flu


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Not so amazingly weak mate. I'm looking forward to the day I push that. Couple of months I hope.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

M_at said:


> Not so amazingly weak mate. I'm looking forward to the day I push that. Couple of months I hope.


cheers pal 

i just want to see a 130 bench and at least a 110 incline every week or im not happy :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

I HATE SHOULDERS PARTICULARLY MY LEFT ONE


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

WE COULD SWAP

I have one good left shoulder  The right one is hyper mobile and can partially dislocate on demand.


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice Journal  Goodluck


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

M_at said:


> WE COULD SWAP
> 
> I have one good left shoulder  The right one is hyper mobile and can partially dislocate on demand.


 :lol: my right one fixed itself a few years ago so maybe you could have that in place of your good left one, it may be useless but nevermind eh :lol:



> Nice Journal  Goodluck


cheers pal, ta for popping in


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i suppose id better update with the session i did just before i went straight to bed in a huff with my shoulder

legs and shoulders

squats

124kg 6

130kg 6

136kg 4

140kg 1.5

static holds

70secs

62secs

68secs

seated dumbell press (not done for months and months)

26.2kg 6

32.2kg 6

36.2kg 2x4

* no power cleans

* not a great session and lower weights on the squats but it will come back to me


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps

deadlifts

134kg 6

144kg 6

154kg 3

160kg 1

162kg 1

pull ups

3x12

barbell bent over rows

96kg 6

100kg 6

104kg 5

108kg 3

zbar curls

48kg 6

52kg 6

56kg 3

48kg 6

* not great, not awful, proper fooked now like 

* not done the zbar curls since the 14th October so wasn't expecting too much on them


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> I HATE SHOULDERS PARTICULARLY MY LEFT ONE


I hate my right shoulder. Proper bastard, it is


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Yay it's the shoulders problem club


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Can I join?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc you can be our ring leader :lol:

becklet - how interesting that you pay a visit to my journal, you are on my list of three :tongue:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

davetherave said:


> dmcc you can be our ring leader :lol:
> 
> becklet - how interesting that you pay a visit to my journal, you are on my list of three :tongue:


Me and dmcc are on there as well I take it? :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

M_at said:


> Me and dmcc are on there as well I take it? :lol:


fraid not pal this is a different list :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

its that time of the week again, yes folks it's quote of the night time

there are two possiblities

a) "on behalf of the whole of america can i say that you are fit as fook"

or

B) "i bet i can rip all your clothes off in 30 seconds"

:lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps

flat bench

100kg 6

110kg 6

120kg 4

124kg 3

128kg 0.5

incline bench

90kg 6

94kg 6

96kg 5

100kg 3

dips (vertical body)

14

14

10

close grip bench

84kg 6

90kg 5

92kg 3

* strength is slowly coming back, left shoulders still giving me grief though


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders, getting there

squats

124kg 6

132kg 6

138kg 5

142kg 2

146kg 0.5

static holds

58secs (cramp)

68secs

74secs

seated db press

26.2kg 6

32.2kg 6

36.2kg 6

38.2kg 3


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps, i could of trained with my mum spotting tonight, im getting pi55ed off with girlie weights, 2x bodyweight does not impress me anymore

deadlifts

136kg 6

146kg 6

156kg 3

160kg 2

164kg 1

pull ups

12

12

10

barbell bent over rows

96kg 6

100kg 6

106kg 6

110kg 2

plate pinches (10kg plate in each hand, smooth sided)

64secs

66secs

62secs

summary

* deads - is getting there, best id 166 for 1 in july this year

* bent over rows - is 4kg off my best for 2, i thought it was a pb but alas no


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Pfft, wish I could do 2x bodyweight.

Maybe if I stopped getting fatter, that weight might actually be attainable for me :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Pfft, wish I could do 2x bodyweight.
> 
> Maybe if I stopped getting fatter, that weight might actually be attainable for me :lol:


aww cheers chuck, i think im supposed to say something nice here but having been single for a bit im not sure :lol:

i think its about 2x BW, im visible abs at 13.7 and am about a stone or 2 away from that, im not 16 stone so it's a guess, ive not been weighed for about 4 years now :bounce:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

davetherave said:


> aww cheers chuck, i think im supposed to say something nice here but having been single for a bit im not sure :lol:


Try "You're not fat Beks, you're a stunner" and see how that goes. 



davetherave said:


> i think its about 2x BW, im visible abs at 13.7 and am about a stone or 2 away from that, im not 16 stone so it's a guess, ive not been weighed for about 4 years now :bounce:


I wish I could go 4 years without stepping on a set of scales. But I can't because I have a tendancy to put on the lard and need to keep it in check.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

M_at said:


> Try "You're not fat Beks, you're a stunner" and see how that goes.
> 
> you're not fat beks, you're a stunner! :bounce:
> 
> I wish I could go 4 years without stepping on a set of scales. But I can't because I have a tendancy to put on the lard and need to keep it in check.


 :lol: the trick is to ignore it, i resemble a pear but the scales will not help me in this situation, i'll get meself weighed one day


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

No, the trick is not to buy scales. I don't own a pair, so if I want to weigh myself I have to go to Windsor and put 20p in the slot.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Or you could come to Twickenham, use ours and put something in my slot instead.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

all this talk of slots is making me quesy, or is that the spending of money?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps

flat bench

110kg 6

116kg 6

122kg 4

126kg 2

130kg 0.5

incline bench

92kg 6

96kg 6

100kg 4

102kg 3

dips (vertical body)

10

10

6


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You need a spotter. It would help your bench no end, though let's face it, it's not shabby.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> You need a spotter. It would help your bench no end, though let's face it, it's not shabby.


fair point, i've got a power cage mate :tongue:

although a great way to improve my bench would be to get a new shoulder :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

What's your grip and technique like?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> What's your grip and technique like?


it's a conventional grip, no spider or suicide stuff here

techinique is ok i think, no bouncing off the chest or catchers, the left wrist gives me more grief on the incline bench but once its warmed up between each set it's ok

to be honest the weights are slowly coming back to me, i lost a fair amount of poundage due to various sicknesses, missed sessions, etc

the 130 is my pb is think and my initial aim of getting back to (even though i knew i wouldnt get a full rep tonight)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

in other news im too fat for my first date fitted shirt which means it is getting close to diet time

dammit


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders

squats

126kg 6

134kg 6

140kg 3

144kg 2

148kg 1

static holds

82 secs

76 secs

68 secs

seated db press (palms in)

26.2kg 6

32.2kg 6

38.2kg 2x3


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps

deads

136kg 6

148kg 6

156kg 3

162kg 1

pull ups

12

12

9

barbell bent over rows

100kg 6

106kg 6

110kg 5

114kg 3

plate pinches

1x63 secs

1x55 secs

1x50 secs


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps

flat bench

112kg 6

118kg 6

124kg 2

120kg 4

128kg 0.5

incline bench

92kg 6

98kg 5.5

102kg 3

104kg 3

dips

3x12

close grip bench

84kg 6

90kg 5

92kg 4

94kg 3

* there is a story behind the flat bench


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

And that would be?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> And that would be?


it's a boring story 

basically i use masking tape on the bar so i know what width of grip to use (so it's identical) as i can't go cross eyed so if i don't i end up with hands all over the place

so basically it turned out one hand was a lot wider then the other on the 3rd set so i racked it thinking id forgotten to put a disc on one side, dropped it down anyway for the 4th set

so when do i pick up the award for most boring story ever?

and also when is this board going to get good again? im bored :cursing:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

It is good - go read mine and dmcc's journals ya lazy bugger.

Nice benching btw.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

M_at said:


> It is good - go read mine and dmcc's journals ya lazy bugger.
> 
> Nice benching btw.


 :lol: i can't read darren's journal anymore he is lifting too much and it was making me depressed :cursing:

although you're probably lifting more then me too so i may just carry on reading about the bermuda triangle on wikipedia :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Not yet I'm not. I'm only at about 100kg for singles on bench - my CGBP is much closer to yours. Deads and squats are close.

And don't get depressed by Darren's lifts. Let them spur you on.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Did you shag the bum wee lady? :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Did you shag the bum wee lady? :laugh:


 :lol: i saw her coming down the stairs and thought to myself, you know what she may be worth a 03:05 chat up and a bit of car sex

that was until i looked down and the smell connected with my nose (which fortunately has a lowered sense of smell since it was smashed)

my wang had only just come out from inside me as well after a muntersaurus decided her ar5e, that was the size of the world needed to be rubbed against it, her mates reaction was comedy as she saw my face :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders

squats

128kg 6

136kg 6

142kg 3 & 2

150kg 0.5

* yes i did forget to put more weight on set 4 like a tard

static holds

75 secs

76 secs

80 secs

military press (not done since 19th october)

68kg 6

74kg 6

78kg 6

84kg 1 (power cleaned it)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

How are the various grumbling bodyparts holding up?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> How are the various grumbling bodyparts holding up?


 :lol: at present they're ok

i thought the shoulder would give me grief tonight (two days since bench) but it didnt

my ankle (right one) knows its squatted tonight

but apart from that its all good ta pal :bounce:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

not a happy chimp

I'm supposed to be partaking in a little bit of chest and triceps later on but my arms a little bit bu55ered after lastnight

not sure what it is but it's swollen and sore just above the wrist (on the top) and a bit further up on the left (inside as its the right)

it's strapped up but even with catchers on the power cage i cant see benching or dips being a good idea infact i can't see any being a good idea  especially as i cant turn my palm upwards properly without pain, I've thought through the exercises and barr a couple it's not worth it

one of the other lads did his arm in as well, not been a good weekend on the doors to be honest


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

well an update

seems like a sprain, have most of the movement back i just need to get confidence back in it and get rid of the swelling which at present looks like elephantitus of the hand

only one person clocked it at work today so it should be ok (they have a downer on the doors)

RICE it is then


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Steady progress mate and some nice numbers indeed...give me your bench mofo! good to see you keeping at it despite being made from rusty mechano and elasto-plasts


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Steady progress mate and some nice numbers indeed...give me your bench mofo! good to see you keeping at it despite being made from rusty mechano and elasto-plasts


 :lol:

I realised many many years ago that I was not made out for this lifting weights lark but I refuse to be beaten

I now have a hand that is nearly normal size, i considered training until i did a test driving home using only the right hand to steer the wheel and found its not quite there yet so i'm going to give it until either tomorrow (having a really bad week in work) or sunday


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps, yes i do still train even though im weak as 5hit at the moment, and ill 

flat bench

110kg 6

114kg 5

118kg 3

120kg 2.5

incline bench

90kg 6

96kg 5

98kg 4

104kg 1

dips (leaning forwards)

3x12

close grip bench

84kg 6

88kg 6

92kg 4

96kg 3


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If you're ill, stop training. You're doing yourself no favours.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> If you're ill, stop training. You're doing yourself no favours.


i realised this tonight, shame i didnt read your post first

was going to back and bi it but just did a bit of skipping and shadow boxing type exercises before i got sick of coughing


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right well didn't train again tonight, whilst i have been doing some naked cardio of late my breathing is knackered, so me being the wise old owl i am i decided against deadlifts or squats without being able to breath

i need to get back in the gym soon though as im beginning to feel weak and small (and fat too) so keep your eyes peeled for a big gym push to get big and strong


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

You are neither weak nor small. And a week out of the gym could do you good.

Listen to me because I am itching to get back there myself but I'm feeling so much more rested right now because I'm getting more sleep


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

M_at said:


> You are neither weak nor small. And a week out of the gym could do you good.
> 
> Listen to me because I am itching to get back there myself but I'm feeling so much more rested right now because I'm getting more sleep


cheers pal :thumb:

i do feel it though at the moment, i may train in a little bit but after last nights escapades and subsequent lack of sleep (I'm a stallion by the way) I do not feel strong at all

back and biceps may need doing though, then shave head, then work


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back in the gym this afternoon for a bit of back and biceps, to see if i can remember how to deadlift

i was supposed to be going yesterday but i got somewhat distracted :whistling:

still got a tiny bit of a cough but its not bad enough to justify sitting on my ar5e all day again

saturday back & bi

sunday naked cardio

monday legs and shoulders

tuesday naked cardio

wednesday chest and tri

is the plan


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps, good parts and bad parts still not anywhere near 100% and breathlessness pointed that out to me, as did the lower poundages and reps

deadlifts

130kg 6

136kg 6

144kg 4

150kg 1

pull ups

12

12

8

barbell bent over rows

100kg 6

104kg 2x4

106kg 2

zbar curls (not done since 4th november)

48kg 6

52kg 6

54kg 2

48kg 8 fail

* we nearly had tears on set 4 of the zbar curls, when i say fail i mean fail 

* barbell rows was the most worrying of the lot, especially as my legs were already sore from the other night (so i was't expecting much from deads anyway)

* off to work in a bit with dead arms, yay


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

just done legs and shoulders

will update after me shower


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

legs and shoulders, poor weights but getting there

* i wont go into the list of niggles i currently have as it will take all night 

squats

126kg 6

130kg 6

136kg 4

140kg 0.5

static holds

83secs

73secs

64secs

standing military press

70kg 6

74kg 6

78kg 4

82kg 2


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

davetherave said:


> legs and shoulders, poor weights but getting there
> 
> * i wont go into the list of niggles i currently have as it will take all night


Plus you already did that on Facebook. :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

M_at said:


> Plus you already did that on Facebook. :lol:


 :lol: just for a change

5hit week is the only two words that can be used to describe the last three days in work

three days ago, got an email which meant drop everything, the next two days saw me locked in a room trying to chase my tail and make some money back, im talking 8am-7pm non-stop (only stopped at 7 as i got kicked out of the office both nights)

then stupidly decided to work lastnight 11-2:30, this became 4:30 as they sprung a new 4am licence on us, i managed to get away at 3:30

took an hour to get home, so got in bed at 4:30am, looking forward to 3 hours kip (was going to go in the office at 9am), to wake up at 10:40 with 11 missed calls and voicemails off directors was a bit of a shock, i'll admit that

managed to blag it that i was on a site, using the old stand outside just in your grundies plan and pretend your walking round site, then headed to the office for a meal with the other QS's, got to the office and got roped into a meeting at 4pm to sort out with the client the 5hit of the last 3 days

our office shut at 12 lunchtime, everyone either went home, for the meal (QS's) or into manchester to get pi55ed, i worked in the office till 2:30, went to fatdonalds then went to this meeting

i got out of the meeting at 7:50pm, got home at 8pm and now have to get ready to leave work at 9pm and work 10pm - (apparantly) 4:30am, getting home at 5:30am

to say i am a little bit tired, annoyed, cold, fu*ked would be an understatement, anyway, off to 5hit, shower, shave and dig out a worlds supply of t5's


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps, well 3/4 of a session anyway

flat bench

110kg 6

116kg 4

120kg 3

122kg 1.5

* need to come back stronger, drop the poundage and get back over 130

incline bench

90kg 6

94kg 5

98kg 4

104kg 2

dips

14

12

14

* weights *WILL* come up


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

in the gym in a bit, let it slip of late

merry christmas to all though (yes i know it's late)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

back and biceps for first time since 12th december, back on the gym big time now (need to be to be fair as im weak as a dead kitten, i did consider a new journal on 1st january as well  )

deadlifts

130kg 6

136kg 6

146kg 3

150kg 1

pull ups

12

12

10

barbell bent over rows

100kg 4

90kg 6

96kg 5

98kg 4

plate pinches (10kg flat plate in each hand)

65secs

63secs

54secs

* row weights were shocking

* did PP's as ive been struggling of late with my shoulders, and my arms were knackered


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chest and triceps (yes i know it should of been legs)

flat bench (dropped down)

106kg 6

110kg 6

116kg 4

124kg 1

incline bench

90kg 6

96kg 5

100kg 3

102kg 2

dips (leaning forwards)

14

13

12

close grip bench

84kg 6

86kg 6

90kg 4

94kg 0.5


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

new journal time, seen as this one went off the boil and into a 5hitty puddle of demotivation

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/84090-davetherave.html#post1390920


----------

